# Your favourite self-created catchphrases/greetings?



## Bubblebeam (Apr 25, 2017)

For some reason I'm REALLY snobby with my animal catchphrases and greetings. Like, it has to really suit the animal for me to be satisfied with it. What are some of your favourite that you created yourself and why?

My absolute favourites so far:

*Midge* - 'kinder egg' as catchphrase. She just suits it really well and reminds me of a chocolate egg.
*Cat villagers* - 'pet me' or 'got any milk?' as greeting. Self explanatory really. ^_^
*Duck villagers* - 'breadcrumb' as catchphrase. I gave this to Drake since he's a mallard duck and in the U.K. people commonly feed these ducks pieces of bread.

I'd have so many more if it weren't for the dang character limit, but it's not worth mentioning those since we can't actually use them.


----------



## Tokage (Apr 25, 2017)

off the top of my head, back when i had biff in my old town i had him greet me with "yo, butthead!" a few times since i love back to the future  i've also had him say "mcfly!" on an occasion or two 

often i end up giving cat villagers a variation of meow or something else silly, except punchy though, his "mrmpht" sounds rather perfect to me  otherwise i actually don't change their catchphrases or greetings too often!


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 25, 2017)

Bubblebeam said:


> For some reason I'm REALLY snobby with my animal catchphrases and greetings. Like, it has to really suit the animal for me to be satisfied with it. What are some of your favourite that you created yourself and why?
> 
> My absolute favourites so far:
> 
> ...



Aww those are all adorable!~



Phantom9026 said:


> off the top of my head, back when i had biff in my old town i had him greet me with "yo, butthead!" a few times since i love back to the future  i've also had him say "mcfly!" on an occasion or two
> 
> often i end up giving cat villagers a variation of meow or something else silly, except punchy though, his "mrmpht" sounds rather perfect to me  otherwise i actually don't change their catchphrases or greetings too often!



Hahaha~ I love it.

But anyways, I'm not really creative when it comes to this sort of thing. I did have Agnes saying "Bacon bits." But I'm pretty sure I got that from another TBT user.


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Apr 25, 2017)

Just about all of my villagers' catchphrases are fine as they are, but greetings, however, I have this, specifically...


----------



## Garrett (Apr 25, 2017)

I clearly watch too much RuPaul's Drag Race as all my villagers walk around saying:
"No tea no shade"
"Yaaaass Henny"
"Ockurrrrrr"
"Yaas gawd"


----------



## SandiBeaches (Apr 25, 2017)

My Wild World villagers were very rude (but funny, or so I thought) 

This time around I've made it more family friendly, as my daughter sometimes plays in my town, so have used phrases that relate to the type of animal. 

Tangys also references a scene from the movie Super Troopers.....


----------



## Bubblebeam (Apr 25, 2017)

If the character limit allowed it, I'd give the pigs the catchphrase, 'Do you like bacon?' from Dragonball.


----------



## Licorice (Apr 25, 2017)

I mostly pick stuff like "loser" and other words. I like to make them sound as mean as possible for some reason.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Laureline (Apr 25, 2017)

I gave Molly the catchphrase mollylolly, not sure why.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 25, 2017)

When I had Ankha in town her greeting was "I'm your Queen" and her catchphrase was "Bow to me." I also like to make the alligators say "Oh snap!" I forgot I changed Julian's catchphrase when I last played and he surprised me recently by saying "stay fresh." Thank you Splatoon.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 25, 2017)

I've posted the same variations of this a thousand times, and yet...


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 25, 2017)

Those are cute, but in reality cats shouldn't drink milk and ducks shouldn't eat bread crumbs. It can make them sick. Still cute though.


----------



## Flare (Apr 25, 2017)

I gave Molly the greeting "What's Quackin?" once.


----------



## MelbaBear (Apr 25, 2017)

I set Kody's catchphrase to 'bro-dy', because he's always saying bro and his name is Kody. That's the best I can come up with :'D


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Apr 25, 2017)

I made one of my snootys say thank you as her catchphrase. My cranky says I hate it! As his catchphrase. I had an octopus say riverfolk. (They live in saltwater idk). I change them pretty often though.


----------



## Brookie (Apr 25, 2017)

I have Pashimna saying "Love ya, Bae!" It makes her sound like she's part of the mean girls clique, LOL. Plus, she also seems the most like that type out of all my villagers.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2017)

Stupid head 

And homie, bro, and man work good for my fav villagers


----------



## AkaneDeath (Apr 25, 2017)

My town is called Teacup so I currently have everyone going around saying different types of tea.

ex;
Marshal's is 'earl grey'
Muffy is 'chai'


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 25, 2017)

I like making Lazy villagers greetings be "Sweet babies"

Idk just seems so silly

And for catchphrases, I just put dumb, random stuff. Like "ableism" or "butts"


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 25, 2017)

Am I the only one that denies giving them a catch phrase and greeting? I like their diaglogue to be completely original.


----------



## Seashell (Apr 25, 2017)

I have Felyne's catchphrase to be "nya, see".
Based off of the cats Battleblock Theater.


----------



## Bubblebeam (Apr 25, 2017)

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 197993



That's epic! Why didn't I think of that before. Curly looks just like Porky Pig.



TykiButterfree said:


> When I had Ankha in town her greeting was "I'm your Queen" and her catchphrase was "Bow to me." I also like to make the alligators say "Oh snap!" I forgot I changed Julian's catchphrase when I last played and he surprised me recently by saying "stay fresh." Thank you Splatoon.



Awesome combo with Ankha. I've never been fussed on her personally but if anyone suits lines like that it's obviously her. I imagine cats having similar narcissistic lines like, 'Speak, cretin'. XD



AkaneDeath said:


> My town is called Teacup so I currently have everyone going around saying different types of tea.
> 
> ex;
> Marshal's is 'earl grey'
> Muffy is 'chai'



So cute! I love matching systems like this. Have you done bubble tea for any of them? Now I wish my town name had similar potential. I guess, since my town is called Cashmere, I could do catchphrases after different types of wool? Lol.



Mr. Cat said:


> Those are cute, but in reality cats shouldn't drink milk and ducks shouldn't eat bread crumbs. It can make them sick. Still cute though.



Um, this is a game. They won't get sick.


----------



## shrekluvsme (Apr 26, 2017)

I like making their catchphrase seem like they're speaking in third person. For example, Grizzly's right now is "Grizzly says". So when he talks he'll be like "I really want an apple, Grizzly says."


----------



## Gruntilda (Apr 26, 2017)

In the game I played before starting afresh, I used spells from Harry Potter like "Alohomora" and "Accio ____(fill in the blank with whatever matches the villager)".


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 5, 2017)

New catchphrase for Olivia. Really suits cats how she says it all demanding. XD


​


----------



## Moonfish (May 5, 2017)

Mr. Cat said:


> Those are cute, but in reality cats shouldn't drink milk and ducks shouldn't eat bread crumbs. It can make them sick. Still cute though.



I think I read that traditional cow milk is hard for them to digest, but another kind of milk (goat maybe?) is easier on their system. I'm not 100%, I don't give my cats milk anyway since I hate it and it's hardly ever in the house.

On topic though, I always have a hard time coming up with greetings or catch phrases. I had Ankha saying "Come here, turd" for a while and I laughed every time.


----------



## Charcolor (May 5, 2017)

the first time i changed bluebear's catchphrase i changed it to "berry-boo" and i haven't changed it since. but she still asks for new catchphrases, and i don't want to disappoint her, so i just take the hyphen in and out.

cheri says "cherry pie."

when i get the chance, i want to change cheri's greeting to "i love bluebear!" and bluebear's to "i love cheri!" because i want them to be girlfriends


----------



## ams (May 5, 2017)

I make everyone in my town say meow regardless of species.


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 14, 2017)

Some of my latest phrases/greetings. Last one might only be recognised by British people? 











​


----------



## Mink777 (May 14, 2017)

I absolutely love the fact that they lest you change their greetings and catchphrases. The only thing that bugs me about it is that it disturbs the Public Works Projects diving technique. I love that I changed birthday boys's catchphrase to "Lobster Bisk."


----------



## John Wick (May 14, 2017)

It's hilarious when my Mathilda yells out "BROHEIM"!!!


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 14, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> I absolutely love the fact that they lest you change their greetings and catchphrases. The only thing that bugs me about it is that it disturbs the Public Works Projects diving technique. I love that I changed birthday boys's catchphrase to "Lobster Bisk."



I gave up with the diving technique due to those stupid jellyfish stings every 10 seconds. I'd put the timer on for 10 mins, but having the sound on for that means you hear the jellyfish too. Not to mention, I can't say I got PWP requests any easier.


----------



## Wolfie (May 14, 2017)

Since my town is named Buttland, I made them all butt-themed pretty much, like I have a lot of them call me "butt nugget" or "buttmunch". I have Moose's greeting as "I like big butts" XD
Mosy recently I changed it up a bit and made Spork's catchphrase "Bewbs"


----------



## Rabirin (May 14, 2017)

I haven't done it yet, but i'm planning on making Genji say "I need healing" as his greeting if I can as a reference to Genji from overwatch. Or just any phrase that Genji says in overwatch, I think it'd be really funny if I did that. This isn't one of my favourite self-created catchphrases but I gave Dizzy the catchphrase noodles in capitals once, just because I was 14 and hungry. Plus, he was a lazy so I assumed he must like noodles since he'd mentioned them in conversation once or twice.


----------



## Moonfish (May 14, 2017)

Pietro just asked for a new greeting.

He will now say "Pull my finger" whenever he talks to me lol


----------



## Pinkbell (May 14, 2017)

I think right now one my favorites is "With fries pls" for Ketchup the duck ^^


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 24, 2017)

Gave this phrase to Kitt off the top of my head and being a mum it suits her extra well I think. I love her even more now. ^_^

​


----------



## Holly... (May 24, 2017)

I made Marcel say 'Raptor!' as a greeting.

It's funny to me -I won't let him change it.

With the other villagers I can't be bothered changing theirs, I'm not very creative haha


----------



## Sarafina7 (May 24, 2017)

Savannah has the catchphrase "pyjamas". I know it sounds random, but it makes sense to me. 
In my country, there's a children's song that's called "Who Knows Why the Zebra Wears Pyjamas?"
The song compares the zebra's striped body to pyjamas and explains why it wears this "clothing" and nothing else. The zebra tried different clothing after it took off the "pyjamas", and each one had some kind of problem with it, that becuse of it, the zebra gave up on the clothes and felt the need to return quickly to the pajamas it had worn before.


----------

